
AMD stock is up +600% over last 12 months - mrb
http://finance.yahoo.com/chart/AMD#eyJtdWx0aUNvbG9yTGluZSI6ZmFsc2UsImJvbGxpbmdlclVwcGVyQ29sb3IiOiIjZTIwMDgxIiwiYm9sbGluZ2VyTG93ZXJDb2xvciI6IiM5NTUyZmYiLCJtZmlMaW5lQ29sb3IiOiIjNDVlM2ZmIiwibWFjZERpdmVyZ2VuY2VDb2xvciI6IiNmZjdiMTIiLCJtYWNkTWFjZENvbG9yIjoiIzc4N2Q4MiIsIm1hY2RTaWduYWxDb2xvciI6IiMwMDAwMDAiLCJyc2lMaW5lQ29sb3IiOiIjZmZiNzAwIiwic3RvY2hLTGluZUNvbG9yIjoiI2ZmYjcwMCIsInN0b2NoRExpbmVDb2xvciI6IiM0NWUzZmYiLCJyYW5nZSI6IjF5IiwiYWxsb3dDaGFydFN0YWNraW5nIjp0cnVlfQ%3D%3D
======
hrodriguez
Their new Ryzen chips look quite impressive. Reminds me of their success with
the K6 chip which took the world by storm on budget computers. Hopefully AMD
can seriously compete again. Always good for consumers.

